# Introducing Dynamic+ Lowering Springs for the 8S Audi TTRS!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We're pleased to announce the availability of our new Dynamic+ Lowering Springs for 8S Audi TTRS!

​
Dynamic+ Lowering Springs were engineered and tested in-house at 034Motorsport to deliver superb ride quality and optimal handling performance. Designed to be a true no-compromise solution, Dynamic+ Lowering Springs provide an aggressive yet functional stance, and reward drivers with precise vehicle control and OEM+ comfort levels.

Dynamic+ Lowering Springs were thoroughly evaluated on the street and track by 034Motorsport's 8S Audi TTRS Development Vehicle, and by independent Audi enthusiasts before release. The selected spring rates, unique dual-rate spring design, and ride height are the culmination of months of testing - thousands of miles of commuting and countless track days - resulting in a lowering kit that is perfectly matched to the factory dampers.

Each set of Dynamic+ Lowering Springs is manufactured in the USA at an ISO 9001 certified facility, and tested to 034Motorsport's exacting specifications to ensure they deliver unmatched levels of handling performance. These springs are the ideal suspension solution for the discerning TTRS owner who desires to lower their vehicle and enhance their driving experience.

*Features:*

Approximately 0.8" (Front) & 0.6" (Rear) of Lowering with Perfect, Functional Stance - No Reverse Rake!
Improved Handling Performance & Chassis Dynamics
Reduced Body Roll & Understeer
Superb Comfort & Ride Quality
Compatible with Audi Adaptive Suspension
Lightweight, High-Strength Construction
Shot Peened & Powdercoated
Made in USA at ISO 9001 Certified Facility
*Ride Height:*

Front - Approximately 0.8" Lower
Rear - Approximately 0.6" Lower
*Effective Spring Rates:*

Front - 350 Pounds/Inch
Rear - 382 Pounds/Inch
*Application Guide:*

2015 - Present Audi TTRS (8S - MQB)
*Please Note:* Dynamic+ Lowering Springs are compatible with both Standard Suspension and Audi Adaptive Suspension equipped vehicles.
Please feel free to send me a PM or email if you have any questions!

*Click Here to Order!*


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

I need a set badly!



034Motorsport said:


> We're pleased to announce the availability of our new Dynamic+ Lowering Springs for 8S Audi TTRS!
> 
> ​
> Dynamic+ Lowering Springs were engineered and tested in-house at 034Motorsport to deliver superb ride quality and optimal handling performance. Designed to be a true no-compromise solution, Dynamic+ Lowering Springs provide an aggressive yet functional stance, and reward drivers with precise vehicle control and OEM+ comfort levels.
> ...


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

034Motorsport said:


> *Effective Spring Rates:*
> 
> Front - 350 Pounds/Inch
> Rear - 382 Pounds/Inch
> ]


How do those spring rates compare with the standard TT-RS suspension (non-mag ride)?


----------

